# best cpu cooler for amd phenom x4 965



## Fishinfan

I used Zalman products in the past.I might buy one these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118004


----------



## goobergump

I recommend the hyper 212+. Everyone and their mom has one of these because they're just outright the best air cooler in its price range.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065&cm_re=hyper_212-_-35-103-065-_-Product


----------



## Argeius

I have seen alot of people saying this is a really good cooler and it is actually below your budget

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103065&cm_re=hyper_212-_-35-103-065-_-Product

And then of course there is the Noctua if you want to go crazy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018


----------



## eggs2see

For a phenom x4 you won't need anything better than a hyper 212. It gives you the option to buy a second fan for push-pull too.


----------



## maw784

they both look good thanks guys the zelman looks cooler but i wonder if it acctually runs ur cpu cooler have to read some new egg reveiws


----------



## maw784

ya woder if u can change BOTH fans on the 212 would love to slap some leds on it


----------



## chinesethunda

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## maw784

thank you love it already


----------



## picool_cs

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## eggs2see

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maw784;13170465*
> ya woder if u can change BOTH fans on the 212 would love to slap some leds on it


Yes you can, it's really simple to change the fans on it actually. If you buy replacement fans with PWM and buy a y-splitter you can plug both fans into your cpu fan slot and they will both work in unison.


----------



## bigbluedog

I too run this cpu and im wondering about overclocking it. Does anyone know how high I can go safely and will this fan also work for that?


----------



## smorg

I would recommend a h50 cool as they are very cheap on ebuyer at the moment!


----------

